# Help! 7 months old no poop in 28 days



## MamiMoon (Jan 28, 2018)

I def need help. My son has no had a bm in 28 days and I?m at my wits end of what to do. He?s showing signs of a little discomfort, mostly just gassy but if you didn?t know him you would think he?s fine because he?s so happy. Of course I?ve brought him to his doctor and she suggests suppositories every day but I?ve done them every other day and NOTHING! I?ve done belly massage, pressure points, bicycles. He refuses to drink anything but breastmilk so he?s had very small amounts for prune juice. He does have an appointment with a GI doc but that?s two weeks. I haven?t feed him any solids for a while because my fear is that it will make it worse.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Is it possible he's OK? Breast fed babies shouldn't get constipated. Have you been feeding him iron fortified baby foods?


----------



## MamiMoon (Jan 28, 2018)

Thank you for your response. 
I was just beginning to give him solids before this happened, nothing iron fortified. He did have an X-ray done and we know that there?s a good amount of stool inside of his intestine.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Somehow I missed the 28 days part, I think it might be normal for a week to go by without a poop for some kids but a month is odd. I suppose you could try all of the stone fruits, they usually have a laxative effect, also we found blueberries pretty effective. But I wonder if the poop is impacted now (is that the right word?) I suppose that's why they say use suppositories. With impacted poop, more effort needs to be made to clear it out as I understand, as the person with the problem is no longer able to cope with it on their own, and the bowel can get stretched out. I have no personal experience with that, pooping was never an issue with my kid.


----------



## a_richards (Jan 23, 2018)

In situations where I haven't been able to get a doctor's appointment right away for one of my children I was able to call a nurses line and talk to a nurse about issues like this. Check with your insurance provider or pediatrician and see if there is someone you can speak to on the phone.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah, I was thinking about suggesting that too, here we have a phone number you can call although I haven't found them terribly effective. Another thing I would do is to try a walk in clinic (you never know, sometimes they might have different info to offer) but maybe that's not an option where you are.


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Adding oil to his diet might help, I wasn't sure whether to make that suggestion, but it seems you do see it mentioned online.

https://www.livingandloving.co.za/baby-blog/7-ways-to-relieve-baby-constipation


----------



## Verinca (Jul 5, 2018)

did you try home made yogurt? Highly recommend both for your and baby's health


----------

